# Yunnan Baiyao - couple of boxes



## Brodie's Mom (Aug 27, 2012)

I am very sorry to hear about your Allie - God bless her. It is a terrible disease.

I don't know how to PM, but my email is [email protected]. Please email me. My Brodie is soon to pass the 9 month milestone. I count my blessings every day, many times. She had her spleen removed in July and since September has been taking (2) YB 2x per day. I appreciate you generousity and would gladly reimburse you for postage. Karin & Brodie


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

I sent you an email - you might want to edit out your email now that I've sent you an email.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm sending out your package today!


----------



## Brodie's Mom (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks. Let me know what the postage is and where to send the check.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Don't worry about it - it was under 2.00 and you can pay it forward for another when you get a chance!
It's not a big deal. I'm delighted to help.


----------

